# First cycle of Clomid



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey all 
Am about to start my first cycle of clomid, which am very excited about. But I just had a few questions which I forgot to ask my consultant. I'm currently taking norethisterone 5mg 3 times a day for 5 days to induce my period, then to take clomid on day 2 of the bleed. But I was wondering how long after the start of clomid that I do a pregnancy test? Also how long after I take more norethisterone to do another cycle of clomid if needed. Also does anyone know if it's still ok to go the gym and if it is, is there anything I shouldn't be doing whilst TTC.  
Thanks
Luce x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

HI.
Good luck with the clomid.
My advice and I only used a couple of times:
1. advised to take at night so any side effects will be felt or endured at night-hopefully you will be asleep
2. you willneed to use opks to know when ovulating and to time sex appropriately. AF or HPT would fourteen-sixteen days later depending on how soon your LH increases.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for your advice   So I start using the opk 8 days after end of clomid? And then hpt  2 weeks after the end of clomid?  Sorry for all the questions, just don't want to scupper my chances by doing it wrong. My af is all over the place because my periods are so irregular. So it's hard to know when to do what.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

For me clomid brought ovulation close to day 13 so I preferred to spend more on OPKs and know I was sure of LH SURGE-using twice a day closer I got to my predicted surge. 
Once you know the surge date working out when period would be due is easy. 
A lot of women with partners have sex day before expecting to see opk smiley then day after as fresh sperm can live five days.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok thanks so how long after LH surge should period be? As I'm guessing I'll have to do pregnancy test and then induce for start of round 2, because I rarely have natural periods. Does the amount of time you DTD affect it? As I'm thinking more often than that (Due to partner more than me   ) I'm not going for a scan, consultant just wants me to have a blood test on day 21.
Thanks for all your advice, it's much appreciated.
Lx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

misslucyjane said:


> Ok thanks so how long after LH surge should period be? As I'm guessing I'll have to do pregnancy test and then induce for start of round 2, because I rarely have natural periods. Does the amount of time you DTD affect it? As I'm thinking more often than that (Due to partner more than me  ) I'm not going for a scan, consultant just wants me to have a blood test on day 21.
> Thanks for all your advice, it's much appreciated.
> Lx


From my first peak day - I would have upto three days of the same, though think that I ovulate late on the second of these days. My period would be 16 days after the first peak, am sure there are women who peak and surge quicker though.
The clomid if you have ovulated - the progesterone day 21 test will confirm ovulation (just ensure that you allow for ovulation to have taken place - I would book test for 1 week after the second day's peak). If you have ovulated you will get period. If not then inducing another period I would wait 16+ days after peak and ensure you have tested - my +ve didn't show up until at least day 17.


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello

When I used clomid I brought cheapie opk strips from amazon and tested everyday at midday from 4 days after I stopped clomid until I got a positive. Clomid made me ovulate late, cd19/20 so I couple of times I thought it wasn't going to happen. 

Once you get a positive test two weeks after. And have lots of sex from 4 days after you stop clomid until a couple of days after your first positive opk then you've covered all bases 

Good luck 

X


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Thankyou both for your advice. I've bought opk's off amazon, 50 of them. And my fa has made an appearance after the norethisterone. So will be cd1 tomorrow as fa came today. 
Lx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Think we have similar ages & problems - with regards to the clomid I had a smiley face on a clear blue digital ovulation test but negative or weak results at the same test on other brands this is because opks don't always work for PCOS ladies as they have naturally high levels of LH in their system the 4 day clear blues have been the only accurate ones for me. You can ovulate 5 to 10 days after last clomid tablet so I would start testing a day or 2 after the last tablet, I.e. If last tablet is on a Friday then start testing on the Sunday, it can happen earlier or later but the majority happen between cycle day 11 to 16. That's just what my gynae told me. The side effects of clomid generally include headaches & hot flushes so plenty of water & I would keep some paracetamol in your bag just in case good luck x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok hun, thanks for the advice. It's first day of clomid today. So will finish on Thursday. Did you have to go for the scan? I've just got to have a blood test. How long after clomid did you take meds to induce period? Or did you just have natural fa? 
Lx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

No scan just day 21 bloods. The meds to bring on af should only be taken if you have a negative day 21 blood test as if it's positive you should either have a period naturally or be pregnant. If u finish on Thursday I would suggest starting opks on Saturday good luck x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry took me ages to reply, so busy with work. Have started opk's, which we started yesterday. Mum bought me clearblue fertility monitor which we are using as well as bbt. How did you get your results? I hope I get them before the start of my next appointment else I won't know about inducing or not. 
Lx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

My gynae is private so he just calls me as I text him once I have been for the blood test, wow u must have spent a lot on a fertility monitor & opks I know clear blue ones are expensive but their 4 day opks are totally worth it! You can call your gp surgery for the result as they would get a copy irregardless of nhs or private blood test. I got really impatient during my last 2ww after treatment & tested every day for the last week but this time I'm waiting till the day a period would be due based on a 28 day cycle as that's average. Cycles can be up to 35 days long normally so if negative & no AF (Aunt Flo) then I would test every other day to day 35 if still negative by then & no blood test results back then I would induce another period.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah have spent a fair bit. But my mum has been amazing and bought the fertility monitor and the first box of sticks. So I've been using that. Then I'm on conception pregnacare and my partner is and we've got some fertility gel too. Ok thanks hun, I will try and be patient but I bet I'll end up testing quite regularly when it's nearly time. I didn't think about ringing the gp, but I will do that. I need to ring the hospital to see if they are open on a Saturday to do blood tests. 
Lx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

If day 21 is a Saturday you can have a blood test done on the Friday on CD20 as NHS blood clinics don't open on the weekend good luck x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok thanks hun, i shall let my boss know that I may be late to work but probably won't, guess that's the joy of working shifts hehe. Thanks for all of your help and advice. 
Lx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

No problem good luck x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Today was cycle day 28 so I thought I would do a first response test and got a BFN   Not sure if to retest and when to do it. Ovulation was only last Friday well that's when I got a peak result on my CB monitor. So not sure if I've tested too soon. Also had an horrendous pain Sunday night during and for a few hours following, it was that bad it made me cry and was that bad I could barely move and when I did I needed my partner to support me. Not sure what it was. 
Lx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*MissLucy*, if you only ovulated last Friday today is a bit early. Do you usually have a long cycle? I'd wait until closer to the time of AF being due. Best of luck. X


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, I think today could be a bit early too if ov was last Friday. Maybe try again in a few days or even next Friday if you can wait. Did you have the blood test on day 21? What did that show. Fingers crossed for you, the wait is awful x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

AndLou - I rarely have natural periods, I've probably had about 10 since I started my periods. So it's hard to know what length my cycle is. So not sure what to do? Or how long I should wait? Luce x

Hoping123 - Yeah had blood test last Friday, ain't been given my results as got told need to see my consultant which isn't until May. Might try getting my gp to tell me. Yeah really struggling with the wait and so impatient. Luce x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*MissLucy*, I'd wait until at least 14 days after ovulation before testing again. It's seems ages away I know but once the weekends out of the way it's nearly here. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, I hope the weekend has gone ok. I would definitely try and get the result from your gp if you can to get more of an idea about ovulation. Can I just ask if you have BMS depending on opk result or just have regular BMS regardless. I am thinking of just BMS a lot as think I would get even worse with opks. Really hope you are doing OK x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

AndLou - Thanks for your advice, will test over the weekend I think.  X

Hoping123 - Weekend was busy, was at work all weekend. So emotional though. GP hasn't got back to me yet, will go down tomorrow as am off work. Na we have BMS anyway, not just dependant on opk. We've been having BMS with me on a pillow, then on the pillow with legs up the wall for 30 mins after. Is there anything else we should be doing? Am ok just emotional and analysing things too much I think. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*MissLucy*, hope this weekend brings good news. Hang in there. Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Lucy,
Good to hear from you, sorry you are feeling emotional but I think that can't be helped when on this journey, unfortunately.  But we have got to Wednesday so not long now until you can test again and get your bfp.
I think you are doing all you can with bms, it is 
hard to tell really and I think we all second guess if we are doing the right or wrong thing but you can only give it your best.  Are you taking multi vits?  If you haven't already you could also join the 2ww thread as there might be something on there that can give you more reassurance.  
Take care and I hope you get the results from your gp tomorrow.
x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey AndLou we plan to test on Saturday morning if no fa appears. Xx

Hey Hoing123. Yeah very true, think it's all part of the journey. Definitely find this forum as a help. And it helps that my mum and partner are so supportive. Yeah true, we are going to test on Saturday if no fa appears. Haven't had any period pains, I've had pains but they feel different to period pains.  Yeah definitely, we got some fertility gel too, but we didn't get round to using it this cycle. Yeah am taking pregnacare for couples trying to conceive. So both me and my partner take it. I thought that thread was only for people having IVF!? Thanks hun,  have asked for a ring back at the doctors. Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,
Just wanted to pop on and wish you all the best for tomorrow morning if you test.  I hope you are feeling ok and look forward to hearing from you 
x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Hoping2123
Thanks, am planning to test tomorrow just got to pluck up the courage to do it. Hope your ok. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*MissLucy*, best of luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you  X


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks AndLou, just woken up. No signs of af still so off to hpt. X


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hpt done and I got a BFN now duno what to do about af!? It hasn't shown up yet. Do I induce now? How long do I wait before I induce? Duno what to do now. X


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Lucy,

Sorry to read you got a BFN, it is so horrible to have to see those results but have everything crossed that your time will be soon.  As to inducing your period I have no idea I am afraid but I think you have got some help on the other thread you started. I do agree that you should definitely chase your blood results so you know if ovulation happened. I hope you are doing ok and hope to keep in contact.  I am on CD14 so in the middle of the month, BMS happening and just fingers crossed for us all 

x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Af has just made an appearance, so at least that's kind of a step forward. Even if I would prefer it not to have turned up and got a bfp. So cycle 2 starts. Yeah positive thinking. Aw good, I shall keep my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Lucy,

Hope you are doing ok back on the tablets.  I am on CD15 now so BMS again last night, I am quite ok about it at the moment and am fairly sure i ovulated yesterday so will continue with BMS anyway for a while longer and then just have to wait and see I guess.  I am fairly calm at the moment so hope it continues

x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like positive stuff. Meds are ok, feeling a lot better than I felt when I took them the first time. That's good that your managing to stay calm. I'm so emotional and trying to be relaxed about the process. Hope your ok. Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Morning Lucy,

Hope you are doing ok, I guess you have finished the tablets now and back to BMS whilst doing your opk's, I hope you get a positive soon.  Good that you are feeling better this time round.  I am on CD21 so am still having BMS as not doing opk's so not sure when/if ov'd but will probably ease it off over the next few days. I got myself worked up so much last month and then AF arrived that i am trying to be more relaxed this month but I am sure come this weekend the nerves will kick in as to whether AF will turn up or not, I think I am due next Tues/Wed so a little while off yet before I will know.

x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry took me she's to reply, been busy at work. Yeah on cd11 now, so lots of BMS. Had an off day yesterday but feeling more positive today. How you feeling? You stopped with the BMS? Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, glad you are feeling better today, it is such a rollercoaster and I think we are all doing well if we can have some good days amongst the bad.  I guess being busy at work is making the time go quicker,  Enjoy the BMS and hope your opk gives you a positive.

I am on CD24 so had BMS last night but we are reducing the amount, every 3 days and may not even do it again now as due on middle of next week, I think as not always regular, so think it is too late in the month now anyway. I don't know, I am trying very hard not to symptom spot but it is hard and am just hoping this weekend goes fast so I know

x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah my job definitely helps because am so busy and work shifts. Am off for 10days now though. Yeah I just struggle with BMS, because know we have to have it so struggle to make it fun and romantic. We are getting better at it though. Yeah it's difficult not to symptom spot, I definitely do that. When can you test? Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, hope you are having a good weekend and enjoy your time off. I just want to get to next week, I don't like to test so will just wait to see if AF arrives and if nothing by next weekend may test. I am really symptom spotting which is not helping but out tomorrow so hoping for some distraction. I hope you are doing OK. Are you still using opks? BMS is hard when you know it has to be done while still making it fun x


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

AF arrived this morning, early. Have no more clomid so will have to call doctor to see what to do next. Keep in touch x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Aw sorry hear AF has arrived. Hope your ok. Sending massive hugs to you. Have you got an appt with consultant? Yeah still using opk, really struggling to make BMS fun because we know we have to do it. Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Morning,
Sorry you are struggling with BMS, maybe being off will help as more time to have opportunities, it is hard as you can't switch off from what day you are on and when it is a good time.  I hope you get your positive soon on opk but maybe don't tell DH so he doesn't feel extra pressure?
I am going to the doctors this evening to hopefully be referred back to my consultant to see where we go from here
x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah we usually have BMS when we go bed but we are just going to do it when the moment takes us. Yeah not telling my partner would be a good idea I think. I had positive on opk at cd21 last cycle. Aw good luck with that hun. Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Morning, hope you are ok this morning?  Doctors went fine, I have to have a scan and my bloods again then will be referred back to the consultant I saw before so fx it will all happen in the next few months and I can ask for some more clomid x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm feeling ok today, had a lovely girly day with my mum which is nice. But have had some weird pain today too, not too sure what it is. Aw how long will it take for you to be seen again? The wait here is ridiculous. X


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello, this is my first post. I've been for a consultation today in a fertility clinic and have been prescribed climid & metformin with norethisterone to induce a bleed as i have PCOS so don't know how long i'd be waiting for otherwise.

I've read it's recommended to take Clomid at bedtime to try to sleep through the side effects, any other tips anyone can pass on or anything to look out for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey princesskate
Yeah take clomid at night is a good tip, also take it at the same time every night you take it. Have you got an info leaflet with it? That's got the side effects with it. Guessing you know when to take it. Have you been given a leaflet about clomid treatment? 
L xx


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

Didn't know about taking them at the same time, think I'll set the alarm on my phone so I remember! Didn't have an info leaflet with them but the clinic did give me a separate sheet, the bit that stood out was the 1 in 6 chance of multiples. Thats high! Have to take it CD2-6, started the norethisterone today to bring on a bleed.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah I found it best to take them the same time every night. I took mine at 10 every night. Has it got side effects on there? What dose of clomid are you on? Yeah thats right. Are you having cd21 bloods or scans? Aw I have to take norethisterone for bleeds, well not since clomid, because if you ovulate then you have a natural period. I'm on 2nd cycle now and on cd35. Hope this cycle goes well for you 
L x


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks you, and you, when are you due to test?

I'm having scans, gone private for climid treatment, was a 4 month wait after my HSG & my husbands SA (which were both fine) and I was fed up of waiting! Will go back between day 10 and 12 to be scanned to see how I'm responding. I'm on 50mg for 3 cycles. There are a few side effects listed, hot flushes are apparently the most common. How have you found it? 
Kate x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Well last month my cycle was 37 days, so that brings me to Tuesday. So if period ain't here by next Tuesday so 1st april then I'll test. I'm really apprehensive about testing. Oh that's same dose as me. Back to clinic on 1st may, for review of meds. I've had hot flushes throughout the night but that's about it. 
L x


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like taking them at night is the best way then, try to sleep through the side effects. Are you having the clomid on the NHS or private? Good luck for testing, fingers crossed! x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Am having it on the NHS, don't think I could afford to go private however treatment and support sounds better with private. Yeah definitely, I do wake up at night with hot sweats but once I've cooled down I'm straight off to sleep again. Thanks hun. 
Lx


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't think we'd be able to afford it private but the clinic has just started doing a 3 month clomid package which includes all the drugs and scans and if its successful an early pregnancy scan for £295 which I didn't think was too bad. Feel better looked after then by my local NHS hospital, they often no scans or blood tests so you'd have no idea if you have ovulated or how many follicles there are. Fingers crossed our journeys are short! x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh that's a decent price. Hope you get on well and get the bfp your hoping for. Always here if you want to talk or have any questions xx


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you, you too. Any signs of AF or not??


----------

